# looking for a 7909L unit in Australia



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I received a call from a guy in Australia and he wanted to sell me an 7909L unit. I did not need a unit at the time as I already have an L unit, but now I have a guy that wants me to restore a J unit that is configured as the L unit for the tuner. 
I have the parts to get the unit converted, but I think it may be easier to just get the L main board and do the rest of the conversion.
So if anyone knows who has the L unit in Australia please contact him with my email [email protected]

REGARDS:
Jeff Priddy


----------

